# Starting a "Dead Pool"....knock these guys off...



## 1/2 irish (Nov 21, 2010)

Ok. I've read some stupid sh!t on this forum recently. A couple postings have been relatively ok but there are a couple of really stupid ones out there. 
I'm starting a "Dead Pool". Tell us your picks orf the week. Feel free to add or subtract to this new dead pool. 

OK here goes:
I should last about a couple of months.....


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2) SlimPickins-moderate newbie with 682 posts-24 hours or less


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

SlimPickins said:


> 2) SlimPickins-moderate newbie with 682 posts-24 hours or less


make that 683 posts, or is it 684?:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

but who will we pick on then


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> but who will we pick on then


Kiwi sheep?


----------



## Scott_w (Jun 16, 2010)

Seriously Irish, you have 30 posts. Aren't you a newbie? 

Threads like this will just drag the forum down. There is no need to breed negative energy. Focus on the good and forget or ignore stuff that isn't up to your standards.

If you want to poke fun here and there have at it, but do so with respect.

A thread like this serves no purpose. We were all new once, and will all ask stupid questions a few times. 

scott


----------



## Axecutioner-B (May 3, 2010)

Ahhh I thought this was going to be a real death pool, and i was pretty stoked that no one picked Charlie Sheen yet ... I pick Charlie Sheen !! :thumbup:
________
WetAfrodita


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Axecutioner-B said:


> Ahhh I thought this was going to be a real death pool, and i was pretty stoked that no one picked Charlie Sheen yet ... I pick Charlie Sheen !! :thumbup:


charlie is my hero! sorry cazna!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> charlie is my hero! sorry cazna!


Your forgivin moore, Nice pics on your album, I like the style of the blue one, We dont have that here, Nice look.:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> charlie is my hero! sorry cazna!


mudstar was cazna's hero. don't you miss mudstar cazna ?????:whistling2:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> mudstar was cazna's hero. don't you miss mudstar cazna ?????:whistling2:


Haha, No not really, But i think you do :whistling2:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cazna said:


> Your forgivin moore, Nice pics on your album, I like the style of the blue one, We dont have that here, Nice look.:thumbsup:


400 ft of bead. 3 trays ceilings. 16 days to finish out. [hand] One man.
9' 10' 11' ceilings. took hangers 2 days to hang. 240 boards.
who makes more? hangers or finishers???? 
I know [hand finish] :lol::lol: H/O were from out of state.
never saw them! no 20 questions ! I LIKE THAT! 
BUT that's not to say i may meet them 12 months from now.


----------

